# Please Suggest



## sakshiindia (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi All
I got an offer of school teacher in jabel Ali with salary 4710 AED per month.
shairing accomodation and transportation will be provided by school but meals I have to arrange.

Plz answer my following doubts..I am a bachelor girl from india going first time away from my home 
1. How secure the place for girls
2.what will be the living cost for me
3.is the salary package is ok?
4.How much I can save in month?
5.What type of probs I have to face there?
Any other info you want to provide me..
Please Reply imediately...
regards


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sakshiindia said:


> Hi All
> I got an offer of school teacher in jabel Ali with salary 4710 AED per month.
> shairing accomodation and transportation will be provided by school but meals I have to arrange.
> 
> ...


Answers in Red above.
Just be aware that your salary is quite low for Dubai in general, but (a) this is standard for Indian schools (British/Other Int'l school teachers generally get 8-12K + acco; (b) this is what a lot of Indians earn here but whether or not it is worthwhile depends on what opportunties you have at home, what stage of career you are at etc etc.
You will be able to live ok, save a bit, but live a very constrained lifestyle.


----------



## sakshiindia (Jun 9, 2012)

sir
thanx for reply..can you add me in contact list..i hav so many queries...




rsinner said:


> Answers in Red above.
> Just be aware that your salary is quite low for Dubai in general, but (a) this is standard for Indian schools (British/Other Int'l school teachers generally get 8-12K + acco; (b) this is what a lot of Indians earn here but whether or not it is worthwhile depends on what opportunties you have at home, what stage of career you are at etc etc.
> You will be able to live ok, save a bit, but live a very constrained lifestyle.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are looking to send private messages, you probably cannot do it unless you have 5 usefu; posts on the forum, after which the facility gets activated. 
Please post the questions here itself so that others could chip in as well.


----------



## sakshiindia (Jun 9, 2012)

rsinner said:


> If you are looking to send private messages, you probably cannot do it unless you have 5 usefu; posts on the forum, after which the facility gets activated.
> Please post the questions here itself so that others could chip in as well.


Thanx..I am MCA,M.Tech and working as Assistant Professor in a Business School in india..and having 10 years of experience..I am getting almost same salary in India..But to explore opportunities in Overseas I just decided to accept this offer..but still confused that Is my decision is right?please suggest me...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sakshiindia said:


> Thanx..I am MCA,M.Tech and working as Assistant Professor in a Business School in india..and having 10 years of experience..I am getting almost same salary in India..But to explore opportunities in Overseas I just decided to accept this offer..but still confused that Is my decision is right?please suggest me...


If you are already earning the same amount in India, then I would strongly urge you to reconsider accepting the offer. The cost of living is higher here, and also you would be taking a step down if you were to go teach a school now. 
What an INR 50K salary gets you in India is very different from what an AED 4K salary would get you. Most teachers in Indian schools are here because their husbands are already here, and the 4-5K would be a second income. 
In any case, if you have your heart set on coming here, come over, but check your contract etc. to make sure there are no financial penalties if you leave within a year or so. Be prepared for a step down in lifestyle as well. And whatever you do, PLEASE do not hand over your passport to your employer for "safekeeping".
Since you are single, no harm in moving around, but try and make sure that you will have contacts and jobs to come to in case you don't like it here.


----------



## sakshiindia (Jun 9, 2012)

Yupp thanx sir..Let me give another thought on my decision..I am trying in Colleges also but from here I am not able to get good option,.
Yes in contract they have condition If i live before time I have to pay 45 days salary to them.
Till now they are asking for only colored scnanned copy of passport not the original one..
joining will be in the month of september,In between all the other formalities I am doing,did document attestation from HRD and MAE,Embassy ets,so that they can start visa processing.....Will think again before joining...I have enough time to think about that.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My opinion.....do not take the offer. You are working as an assistant professor back home, why would you want to take so many steps down just to gain overseas experience? You will not be happy with this salary and while some people manage to amazingly save some money with with what you are earning, the quality of life will be abysmal.
You probably do not have immediately family members here and if you don't really have some sort of emotional/moral support to fall back on when you're living alone in this city, it can be extremely depressing and you will be left with regretting this decision. It will be a bad career move in my opinion but good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## sakshiindia (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi pamela
Thanx for reply..I do understand all the facts dear..but the standard of teaching in india to gradute studennt is equivalent to teaching schhool students in overseas..so I just want to explore..overseas colleges do not entertain people without Phd,so I think think school option is ok for some time..If dont get happy i will move back...
Where r u working?
Regards
sakshi







pamela0810 said:


> My opinion.....do not take the offer. You are working as an assistant professor back home, why would you want to take so many steps down just to gain overseas experience? You will not be happy with this salary and while some people manage to amazingly save some money with with what you are earning, the quality of life will be abysmal.
> You probably do not have immediately family members here and if you don't really have some sort of emotional/moral support to fall back on when you're living alone in this city, it can be extremely depressing and you will be left with regretting this decision. It will be a bad career move in my opinion but good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------

